# Wanting to set up mobile espresso business



## gtw1986 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello,

This is my first post, so thank you for taking the time to read it and hopefully answer my few questions:

I am wanting to start my own mobile espresso business, with a side-line of the usual sweets. Ideally I would prefer a short or long wheel-base van over an Ape or similar so that I am able to travel further afield to events etc. I have experience of working in cafes/bars/coffee shops and supervising teams as well as managing ePOS systems and cash handling etc however, I have hardly any working capital to start-up and I'm not an attractive candidate for business finance as I'm renting and have no assets. So, I would be hoping to fund an initial outlay with cash, through saving and/or loans from family.

Does anyone know of, or have, a similar sounding van for sale? Also, could anyone point me in the direction of identifying operating costs and does anyone know of any figures given for turnover in various types of locations?

Thank you in advance for any advice offered.

Best wishes,

G


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi G, @coffeebean runs a similar business and can also potentially help when equipment supply etc.

Sorry I have no direct experience to help. Welcome to the forum


----------



## gtw1986 (Sep 13, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Hi G, @coffeebean runs a similar business and can also potentially help when equipment supply etc.
> 
> Sorry I have no direct experience to help. Welcome to the forum


Hi jlarkin, thanks for that, I still need a few more posts to PM but that's great to know!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know how feasible it is, but how about a caravan or trailer? Saves on road tax, mot etc. which saves you money if you have a car capable of towing it?

Caravan's already have a sink (and toilet facility, which you would find useful I'm sure). Pull out awning for a covered seating area etc. Keep a look out of guntree/ebay and even your local selling pages on facebook. A tidy 4 berth went for £250 not so long ago up here - but was snapped up in minutes).


----------



## gtw1986 (Sep 13, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I don't know how feasible it is, but how about a caravan or trailer? Saves on road tax, mot etc. which saves you money if you have a car capable of towing it?
> 
> Caravan's already have a sink (and toilet facility, which you would find useful I'm sure). Pull out awning for a covered seating area etc. Keep a look out of guntree/ebay and even your local selling pages on facebook. A tidy 4 berth went for £250 not so long ago up here - but was snapped up in minutes).


This could be a good option if I had a tow bar, but unfortunately I don't at the moment...thanks though!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

gtw1986 said:


> This could be a good option if I had a tow bar, but unfortunately I don't at the moment...thanks though!


Oh well, was a thought. Tow bars can be supplied and fitted for about £100 plus (depending on the vehicle).


----------



## gtw1986 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've had a quick look around online and found one company who would supply and fit with electricals for just under £500 for a fiat 500. Pricey perhaps, but for the cost of a cheap caravan that I could spend a few months converting it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than a van straight away, so thanks @Rhys-great idea!



Rhys said:


> Oh well, was a thought. Tow bars can be supplied and fitted for about £100 plus (depending on the vehicle).


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

gtw1986 said:


> I've had a quick look around online and found one company who would supply and fit with electricals for just under £500 for a fiat 500. Pricey perhaps, but for the cost of a cheap caravan that I could spend a few months converting it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than a van straight away, so thanks @Rhys-great idea!


What can a Fiat 500 tow?


----------



## gtw1986 (Sep 13, 2015)

Mine's a 1.3 diesel so up to 800kg. I reckon if I find a small enough caravan, with the additional kit it may just work out ok weight-wise...



Drewster said:


> What can a Fiat 500 tow?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Check out ebay as there are often people selling a complete business.

I think that the reason that they are often for sale is that it is a rapidly saturating market and highly competitive. Doesn't mean that you can't make it work but it certainly won't be a walk in the park

Couple of examples:

van - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOBILE-COFFEE-VAN-1-3-2003-Fracino-dual-fuel-coffee-machine-and-extras/151784520894?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D32958%26meid%3D54aeea30da7a4fd3aa91a7e35c5e928f%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D271979566105

cart - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professional-Mobile-Espresso-Bar-trailer-for-sale-/181863640481?hash=item2a57eaeda1


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Very much depends on where you are. There are a lot of people doing it these days but where I am for example, there is only one coffee van in town.....me! Larger towns and cities can cope with more so don't feel it is not worth giving it a go! Research the market and try and get your pitch sorted before you start and there is no reason you can't make a decent living from it!


----------

